# expand versus crimp



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

not trying to cause a debate here this forum is a great place to get input from so many people I love that
here goes......I started with uponer hand expander switched to ss cinch clamps mainly because of the easier installation process
the flow rate argument I hear all the time......I never run 3/8 pex always 1/2 to each fixture use a bullet manifold on a 1 inch main
flow has not been an issue
due to a recent rash of cinch clamp problems and the fact that Milwaukee now has a new cordless expander has made me think about switching back
if I understand my original uponer heads can be used but do not rotate?
the Milwaukee heads auto rotate?
though I understand...I think...the uponer process in a simplistic way
wouldn't someone think a clamp that squeezed down on a pipe be preferred to expanding a pipe? a simple mind would say once it is expanded how can it possibly shrink back and get tight? 
and what prevents it from expanding again?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

kiddplum said:


> not trying to cause a debate here this forum is a great place to get input from so many people I love that
> here goes......I started with uponer hand expander switched to ss cinch clamps mainly because of the easier installation process
> the flow rate argument I hear all the time......I never run 3/8 pex always 1/2 to each fixture use a bullet manifold on a 1 inch main
> flow has not been an issue
> ...


The heads do auto-rotate.

The pipe does return to its original size along with the rings.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

kiddplum said:


> not trying to cause a debate here this forum is a great place to get input from so many people I love that
> here goes......I started with uponer hand expander switched to ss cinch clamps mainly because of the easier installation process
> the flow rate argument I hear all the time......I never run 3/8 pex always 1/2 to each fixture use a bullet manifold on a 1 inch main
> flow has not been an issue
> ...


It shrinks back because of the molecular structure of the PEX. Not all apex pipe works that way. Uponor does. If it freezes the pipe will expand but not on the connections. That is the purpose for the ring. The polymer fittings are the only way to go as far as 90°s and tees. They are much tougher than the brass ones not to mention cheaper. Of course, MIPs and FIPs are all brass. I was a firm copper only plumber until Uponor came out. Now that is all I use for repipes or galv replacement. And the Milwaukee tool is awesome. It does auto spin as it expands. Fantastic system all the way around.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> It shrinks back because of the molecular structure of the PEX. Not all apex pipe works that way. Uponor does. If it freezes the pipe will expand but not on the connections. That is the purpose for the ring. The polymer fittings are the only way to go as far as 90°s and tees. They are much tougher than the brass ones not to mention cheaper. Of course, MIPs and FIPs are all brass. I was a firm copper only plumber until Uponor came out. Now that is all I use for repipes or galv replacement. And the Milwaukee tool is awesome. It does auto spin as it expands. Fantastic system all the way around.


I agree I use only expander on Wirsbo with the plastic ep fittings and brass adapters and stub copper out of the walls , I've been using it for over seven years now and I have not had a leak yet (knock on wood). 

I have both Rems expander and Milwaukee m12 expander. If you get m12 I recommend getting the extended life batteries.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use Wirsbo exclusively, but I will expand or crimp, not a fan of cinch clamps.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Will said:


> I use Wirsbo exclusively, but I will expand or crimp, not a fan of cinch clamps.


Wirsbo is now Uponor is my understanding and only uses expansion connections. Do they offer a crimp connection


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I call it Wirsbo, just used to to calling it that. Yes Uponor is now the correct name. I'm just hard headed and still call it Wirsbo. They don't make a crimp connection, I just do it, because theere is nothing wrong with doing it, same a PEX b or C as far as crimping/cinching goes...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Will said:


> I call it Wirsbo, just used to to calling it that. Yes Uponor is now the correct name. I'm just hard headed and still call it Wirsbo. They don't make a crimp connection, I just do it, because theere is nothing wrong with doing it, same a PEX b or C as far as crimping/cinching goes...


I gotcha. Just making sure I wasn't missing something.


----------

